
Show HN: Making 1on1 conversations easier at work - oliflynn
https://github.com/olwflynn/okrconversation
======
oliflynn
OKRs are a great framework for goal setting but we need to combine this with
communication and teamwork to be able to execute on them.

In an office setting how do we encourage this? Through conversations. It’s
important to have continuous conversations between leaders and contributors,
solicit feedback and give recognition. This drives alignment, productivity,
trust and ultimately helps achieve business goals.

It seems simple but it rarely are conversations effective. We have focussed on
conversations between leaders and contributors in the work environment. Pain
points include: Assuming other people have the same information as you Leaders
and contributors are busy and so don’t prepare for conversations making them
suboptimal Leaders and contributors don’t know what subjects to talk about or
what they have already covered recently

There is much that could be written and already has been written on the
subject. Instead we wanted to play around with some code and build a MVP as a
solution to some of the questions below:

How might we make these conversations easier? How might we improve the
productivity of conversations? How might we track or monitor the effectiveness
of these conversations?

There is much more that could be done but wanted to get some early feedback on
it to figure which direction people think it would be useful to go in.

The current product is a text-based program which guides leaders/managers
through their 1on1 conversations with their contributors and allows them to
easily reference past conversations and categorise new ones into the key
conversation types.

Github repo (run locally in docker container) at
[https://github.com/olwflynn/okrconversation](https://github.com/olwflynn/okrconversation)

Future ideas: * Conversation scoring * Enable “to do” list as input * Nicer UI
* Others welcome!

------
scott31
Overengineered

~~~
bastijn
I have no idea what this is based on what I see in the github repo. The
screenshot aren't really helping. If it is note taking with this stack, sounds
heavy indeed.

